# Heavy worsted / bulky / #5 100% wool yarn



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Please share some ideas/links as to where I can purchase American made wool yarn. I am not rich so don't feel a need to send the most expensive links you can find. I want to make felted slippers for everyone I love and it seems to take about 150 yards to make one adult pair of slippers using this weight of yarn. Thanks in advance ....I have been looking for quite a while but there are so many terms/names etc that I do not know it is like looking for a darning needle in a yarn stack! Blessings, sis:hammer:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

are you talking about Lamb's Pride Bulky? It is not 100% wool but has some mohair in it, it is 85% and 15% mohair - but it is what I use for making felted slippers.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Never tried anything except 100 percent wool and I am so new at this I am unfamiliar with all of the blends. Looking for a place to take lessons locally and that will help. Would love to have a "go to" place online to order yarn so I could quit this obnoxious searching! sis PS I believe bulky is like heavy worsted or a number 5 in weight


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

JoAnne's sells Paton's yarns and they have at 100% wool that felts beautifully. Lion Brand also have their Fishermen wool which is white, may come in other colors but I doin't know. I'm told it felts well too. That is also at JoAnne's


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks March! I did get some nice pattons roving wool at Michaels that felted really well, just was kind of pricey.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Brown Sheep yarn should do the trick: http://brownsheep.com/yarns/burly-spun/category/burley-spun They are in Nebraska, how often do you get to buy things from Nebraska?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I get my Lamb's Pride seconds....bulky and worsted, from this lady, 4 bucks a 100 gram skein........

http://www.mypollywogs.com/pollybsheep.html

She's very dependable and ships quickly.....and she has other Brown Sheep yarns available.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

You could look at Bartlett Yarns, their yarns felt well.

http://www.bartlettyarns.com/


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

So excited! Just ordered some yarn from Brown Sheep...thanks so much for the link!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Am I reading it right on the Barlettyarn site that it is 8.90 for a POUND of wool yarn?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Nope. That's per 4 ounce skein.

Still not a bad price.

34.40 per full pound.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I erred, I ordered from pollywog, the yarn arrived yesterday and I love it! Thank you so much for the link and the advice...It is so soft to knit with!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:bouncy:


























Wait.......













You _erred_ ?!


:huh:









Congrats on your new enabler.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Her prices are darn near as low as cheap-o big box store acrylic. I've been meaning to put in an order....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You'll notice that she's freshly out of Aran bulky in Lamb's Pride.......



:whistlin:




......and she may have indications in place, by now, that she's out of Aran, worsted, as well........



:ashamed:


----------

